# Help with airfare from Bangkok to Chiang Mai - Chiang Mai to Kuala Lumpar



## ValHam (Oct 10, 2011)

I have booked Cathay Pacific Vancouver to Bangkok and Kula Lumpur back to Vancouver - What airlines should I use to get to Chiang Mai - and what airlines should I use to get to Kuala Lumpur - Would it be cheaper to buy the Discovery Pass ?  First trip to Asia.  Thanks kindly


----------



## Wombat (Oct 11, 2011)

From BKK to Chiang Mai, you could use Thai Airways or AirAsia. Internal flights within Thailand are fairly cheap. 

From Chiang Mai, AirAsia flies direct to KUL, whereas Thai needs a transit in BKK. This is a slightly more expensive route as AirAsia is the only direct flight between the 2 places. 

Do note that AirAsia adds on lots of charges - checked in luggage (only hand luggage is free), credit card booking fee, etc .. do take note of all these as they add up. 

The choice of an airpass vs booking individual flights depends on the number of sectors you're travelling, the routes and whether code share arrangements give you the best options. Hope it helps


----------



## Jimster (Oct 11, 2011)

*airline*

I flew Thai to Chaing Mai from Bangkok and it went well.  My advise is to go to flyertalk.com and go to the tab "travel and dining" then scroll down to "thailand" or "Asia" and look at info there.  There is a ton of info there it should answer all your questions.  If not- then register and post your questions.


----------

